# Yet another spawn attempt... with Karen's fish!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm due to leave in 4ish weeks, but my parents are going to raise the fry and will be shipping to me after a few months  They are fish fanatics in general but have shown a special interest in bettas and breeding! I had transferred a few of my girls to my dad's tank at work and I'm extremely surprised at how much the "baby" girl grew and they all look fantastic 

Anyways, here's a quick vid of the courting... how are they looking? It's yet another pastel spawn so I would like a few opinions on how the female is looking!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f34YiYE2dF0

Oh, here are pics of the momma and daddy (also my avatar pic)!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good... good luck!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice pair!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

beautiful pair! i love the colors on the female!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol man this female is such a spitfire! The male keeps trying to embrace her, but she hasn't given in yet! They've been at this "nipfest" under the bubble nest for nearly half an hour now hah. They are by far the most aggressive pair I've seen attempting to spawn, but amazingly there is literally NO damage to either! LOL poor guy, he is still trying to wrap her from over top, but she isn't letting him... Hopefully she'll accept him soon, they're ruining the nest! >_<

Edit: Oh good, the male is repairing the nest  He's such a good guy!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ugh please tell me the female will eventually give in hah. The male is like "Dude, you're under my nest, now submit!"


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If it's their first time sometimes it takes a little practice. 
Keep up updated!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IME/O expecially if they're younger than 4 months it just takes them a little longer to know what they're doing. Don't worry, they'll spawn when their ready... and IME fish from this line like to spawn when you least expect it LOL


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol they're soooo close! I've never seen another pair go at it like this. It's impressive  Currently they're taking a bit of a break (they're a little tired  and the male is adding on to the bubble nest.

SO excited!!

Edit: P.S. 1fish2fish I LOVE your signature banner  What a pretty name for you breeding persona!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He's such a handsome boy how could she not love him lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well when your as pretty as she is you know you've got options LOL

Thanks Monroe :-D I've had that name rolling around in my head since I first decided I wanted to breed... finally decided to start using it.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Update! The male built a massive bubblenest overnight. However, the female seemed to become disinterested. The male builds, rounds her up, then ignores her once she's under the nest. She eventually gets bored and then swims away..

Any ideas for next steps? Or just continue to observe


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just keep it going. Dan and Venus were together for like 3 or 4 days before they finally spawned. They were showing similar behavior patterns.. checking out the nest but not really an spawning activity. Dan was much more aggressive than your guy though.. she was checking out the nest but he was chasing her off.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol ok well I figured it'd be best to let them be. No fin damage, but for a while there the male was as aggressive as the female. Now they've both cooled down lol. I'm sure it'll pick back up soon!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

My first pair also took 3 days to spawn. Both were left with badly damaged fins.
Now I think I have my method of getting them to spawn quickly... but I cannot call it succesfull until I try at least once more 
Can't wait to hear they've spawned!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Awe! Your male is really nice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Woohoo! I went to check on the couple this morning and they were attempting to embrace! It still looks like they're trying to figure out how to do it, but they're just as aggressive as they were the first day (which I love)!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

AHHH they're embracing (I'll post vid soon)! However, the female isn't releasing any eggs just yet, hopefully soon! They're so sloppy with their embracing and have ruined a significant portion of the bubblenest hahah. YEY!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. yeah it takes them a while to get it right. Dan and Venus embraced for like an hour before they started really producing eggs... they also took a break a couple times XD


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm.... so... excited!! This is the first spawn I've seen occur and it's the first I think the fry have a good chance surviving from! I had Helios spawn before he passed to try to pass on his genes, but I think his poor health affected the extremely tiny spawn I got... :/ I should've known better...

WOOT for Karen's amazingly healthy and vigorous fish!! Now to go debate on getting some of the new females she posted


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She's got some nice ones up. There's a multi-girl that looks exactly like what one of my new females has turned into. Luckily I'm up to my gills in fish (pun intended). No more fish until May!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I had emailed her to see when the next few were going to go up on AB. I'm looking for a couple more females and one more male. I'm just overly pleased with the vitality and quality of her fish!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So now they have successfully released some eggs, but they're just sitting on the bottom of the tank  The female also ate a few as a quick snack. They are continuing to embrace, so I hope the male will get some in the nest!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your hm betta spawn. Best of luck with them!:-D I still remember the first time I spawned bettas.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome! I really hope they get the hang of it and get some eggs in the nest.
The females Karen listed are awesome... she has a few from her BOS pair *sigh* but I'm too "up to my gills" in fish!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Successful!!!!! I went to check right as the female dropped a TON of eggs. Then the male gathered a ton and popped them in the nest.. this time around the female helped out after coming to! YEY babies! I wish I could get a pic of the nest, but it's under a cup and you can't see the eggs... lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

SO MANY EGGS  I've been trying to count all the ones that have dropped since I can't see the nest so well... my number is definitely over 100 right now. I doubt all of them were fertilized since she was dropping them while swimming around too lol... but YEY


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy spawn day, monroe!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! Congrats on the spawn!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

How exciting!!!! Yay!!!! 100 eggs. . . . Wow.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol that's how many they picked up to put in the nest. I highly doubt that's how many are in it! I'm sure they had a few for a snack haha.

Here's the nest with a few of the eggs circled for those who can't spot them that well!










Grrr.. I'm trying to fix the photo, but it's not working. I'll figure it out later!


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh lol i like her i have a crowntail female and she spawned with my halfmoon male but it took her a few hours for her to stop swimming around like a mad man she was all like come on big boy woo me. He did not like it he finaly caught her and wrapped her for like 5 minutes and was like im not sure if i should let go or if it was now if i let you go are you gonna swim away again. lol dont worry im sure everything will be ok.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats  im pleased you finally got a decent spawn!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I just love hearing good news about my American babies spawning so easily....

Your avatar photo looks like a painting that male is so colorful! Red/white/blue and bred in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sad morning  I went to check on the daddy with his babies... he ate the whole nest! There are a few eggs lying on the bottom of the tank... but other than that I don't see signs of anything in the few remaining bubbles.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you sure he didn't move them? I have never had an egg eater......Is he fat and bloated?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

He's a little more plump than usual, and I don't see any other spots where the eggs could be. Oddly he is still guarding the eggs on the tank bottom...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just let him be.....He is a young male.....He'll get the hang of it.....This is not uncommon for a 1st spawn.....The eggs he ate may no have been fertilized.....This happened with my red spawn last weekend.....A lot of eggs but only 10-15 fry made it to hatching.....

When did they spawn?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree that most may not have been fertilized. Even though they got the embrace down after a while, she dropped a lot of eggs without being near him! I expected a low turnout... I'm proud of them anyways!

They spawned over the course of 4 hours yesterday starting at about noon.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, they should hatch tonight or tomorrow morning.....Is he picking them up and putting them in the nest?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

He is just sitting by them, and sort of flared when I got close haha (pretty cute). I'm going to check out the nest with a flashlight soon to see if there's one or two in there since he alternates between sitting by the eggs on the ground and sitting underneath the nest.


----------

